# Campsites database top dog



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

If peejay continues to add campsites at the same rate, he will be top of the list in less than a week. \/ 

Ralph


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Ralph the thing is, if we all did it, just think what the campsite database would look like....

How about an award for the person who has done the most to add to the database at the end of the award?

Dave - what do you think? Personally, having added none - I don't recall having done it (hangs head in shame) I really do think it needs some recognition, as from what I have seen it tends to be a small core of people doing it...

Award - what - how about a free year's membership?

Carol

And as an afterthought - if we all added at least our own motorhomes to the database - that would improve that section as well - remember though, to be true to it, it should only have the original fixtures to the motorhome, not those you have or someone else has added.... that would also improve that section....


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

carol said:


> And as an afterthought - if we all added at least our own motorhomes to the database - that would improve that section as well - remember though, to be true to it, it should only have the original fixtures to the motorhome, not those you have or someone else has added.... that would also improve that section....


Very true Carol

And I forgot to say, come on Boff

Ralph


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> How about an award for the person who has done the most to add to the database at the end of the award?


Hi Carol

On the face of it this does seem a very good idea. Unfortunately, whenever we have an incentive to increase the number of sites in the database the standard of entries drops off dramatically. It seems that members, in their enthusiasm to drum up a high score totally lose sight of the need for quality and we get some very poor entries with minimal details and incorrect positioning. It's easy you see for members to "trawl" other sites, site directories and other sources then simply copy the information here. What we prefer is personal reviews with some first-hand detail that isn't available from other sources, that's what makes the MHF campsite database unique.

Fortunately peejays' entries are always of the highest standard - thanks peejay.


----------

